# P1065 won't go away



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got done figuring out the battery drain issue on my 05 Altima 2.5 and a week later namely today I got a few codes. First the PO340 Camshaft Pos Sensor which I just replaced today code gone. Also PO1444 came and then didn't really come back after the cam sensor got fixed and codes erased. But P1065 was there with both the others and that doesn't seem to go away after I erased it once. I know it's battery voltage that is supplied to the ECM even when the ignition switch is turned OFF for the ECM memory function of the DTC memory. I do have the service manual PDF and looked at the diagnostic procedure it calls for the CONSULT-II which I don't have. I can probably get around that and just test the voltages and ground at ECM harness. My question other then what can be done to fix it is, can this affect drive I don't have time for this for awhile ? Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I got this same code for my Dodge pickup once (I know different make, but might apply).
Turned out to be the fuse for the cigarette lighter, which also supplied power for the OBD port, and the ECM backup power. And I know I shorted out the cigarette lighter earlier that day. My OBD port didn't work, but with Dodge's, you can cycle the key 3 times and the codes come up in the odometer digits.
But in your case, you were able to pull codes, so, maybe, maybe not...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You don't have to use a Consult for trouble shooting this problem. Just use a voltmeter. Since you have the FSM, the pinouts on the harness connector are shown.
1. Turn ignition switch OFF.
2. Disconnect ECM harness connector.
3. Check voltage between ECM harness connector pin 121 and ground with the voltmeter; you should see 12 V.

The battery voltage is supplied to the ECM even when the ignition switch is turned OFF for the ECM memory function of the DTC memory, the air-fuel ratio feedback compensation value memory, the idle air volume learning value memory, etc. As far as I can see, the car will still operate but it will constantly be relearning the various memory values; not an efficient way for the engine to operate.


----------



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

The code only records when I turn off the car, if I erase the code and then start the car and drive there are no codes so when I shut off I get it instantly, it's probably not getting the 12v at 121. I'll check. Anyways this is something new that happened after I piggy backed a wire from headlight fuse to ecm relay in the IPDM, for the car to start. I used to have a battery drain issue with a piggyback wire that was done within the ecm relay but it was continuos even with the key off, so car died in 3 days. Now I connected the piggyback to a fuse that goes on only with ignition. I did the service manual test for ignition spark and at the end that's the terminal that I had to get power from to start the car. I forget the number but it's in the ecm relay the bottom of the 2 paralel(and horizontal) ones.


----------



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

*I think I fixed it*

OK I figured out what was causing the P1065. When I fixed the battery drain I used a piggyback connector to get power when you turn on the ignition key to connector E122 number 17. That wire has continuity to the ECM relay bottom of the two horizontal upper prongs. All this in the IPDM. I was piggyback connecting from one of the fuses (15A blue) which turns off when the key is switched off. Well this was triggering the P1065 so I found a wire in the E122 connector namely number 24 and connected that to the 17 wire on the same connector. I basically took out the negative and found continuity connections to the back of the IPDM board and soldered a small wire there, same as jumping them at the harness except no cutting just some soldering. Drove the car for 10 minures around the neighberhood and no codes and no issues yet. I'm sure if there was something it would have been triggered by now, electrical piggyback problems(like burned fuses,codes or burned boards) don't wait too long to make themselves noticed. So I think I am good for now. The crankshaft PO335 code was available yesterday. I just changed the cam PO330 so I guess they do come in twos. I'll change that next. I would post some pictures of what I did but cannot figure out how to upload pictures, it only allows URLs. I anybody know let me know.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To display pictures in your posts, you can copy your pictures to a web site like photobucket.com, then set a URL to point to it.


----------



## gica69 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Work of art*

Thanks Rogoman for the web address it seams the simplest things in life have to be pointed out sometimes. So here's the soldered wire that's been working great. This basically solves the no start condition that leads you to the E122 connector IPDM and the 17 wire that doesn't get any power from the ECM relay. It hasn't triggered any codes and it's not visible unless you take out the plastic cover. Hope this helps.

I couldn't load the pics automatically so here's the photobucket link to the three pics:


http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1359237947408023593231082465743

The only code I get now is the PO420 O2 or cat code and I will try the following fix:

http://www.regalgs.org/topic/50859-...-flow-cat-spark-plug-fouler-trick-w-pictures/


----------



## allbrant (Sep 17, 2021)

gica69 said:


> *Work of art*
> 
> Thanks Rogoman for the web address it seams the simplest things in life have to be pointed out sometimes. So here's the soldered wire that's been working great. This basically solves the no start condition that leads you to the E122 connector IPDM and the 17 wire that doesn't get any power from the ECM relay. It hasn't triggered any codes and it's not visible unless you take out the plastic cover. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


The Photo didn't come out


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

allbrant said:


> The Photo didn't come out


Post was 8 years ago and OP hasn't been seen since his last post.


----------

